# Obola Cruise of the damned 4633 on board



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Another nurse infected by Liberian patient zero. Belize quarantines ship under threat of sinking. 4633 on board, why are these Obola nurses traveling?
http://theconservativetreehouse.com...ntry-belizeans-saying-sink-ship-armed-belize/
• Belize Prime Minister, Dean Barrow, has told U.S. State Department the cruise ship will not be allowed to port. • Dallas healthcare worker who did lab work for Patient Zero, Thomas Duncan, is on board, exhibiting Ebola symptoms and quarantined. • Armed Belize Coast Guard refuse to allow docking for emergency airlift. • Belizean Harbor pilot also not permitted to leave ship. • Belize Government Issues Press Release.

The MOH stated that the government hospital, the Karl Heuesner Memorial Hospital has but one Intensive Care Unit and they would not allow this to be overrun with Ebola patients.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Obviously this person COULD have Ebola but the symptoms are similar to being seasick.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Seasickness is rare and usually very mild on a ship of that size. He could be very sensitive to it, but I'd bet it's not Seasickness.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Just as I was reading this, fox news mentioned it for a second. They stated she was not showing symptoms but regardless belize say'd no one is getting off hte ship and it has to go back. 

So...Im calling bull on the fox report. Either they dont have all the info or were told not to say she was having symptoms. 

Because...if she wasnt sick, she would be enjoying herself and no one but her husband would know her job and that she had a role with patient zero. 

likely, like the belize report stated..she started showing signs and self quarentined herself and informed her role to the ship authorities..which started the ball rolling to dock in belize to airlift her back to the states. When then, the countries authorities said no..your turning around..sorry. 

Good on belize for steppin up. If we dont want our southern border being flooded with sick people (well...more sick people specifically ebola sick) we NEED the countries south of us to lock it down. It wont hold forever if they get over run with sick ebola patients but its a start...

If the ship really wanted to get creative with quarentine..they could load her and her husband up in one of those emergency boats with everything they could need for a few days and isolate it. Once in dock, lower it and do a side tow to a isolated dock and evac them from inside. Tow the lil boat out in open water and let the Navy have some practice and instead of cleaning it..sink it. 

Just a thought...this could potentially be a royal mess..why in the world were staff who treated the african guy allowed to travel..how frackin selfish and lame can people be. 

And the second nurse that flew..if she was calling cdc asking if she should go or not...if she had question at all...that would have been a clue to NOT TRAVEL. I feel for her getting sick..but dammit...people really need to get their heads outta thier butts. I know this has got to be scarry for those folks, but people with normalcy bias will be what really spreads this. 

Perhaps, hosiptals need to come up with a plan for dealing with thier staff as well...like ok..if we get a ebola patient we need x amout of staff to see this person through. Anyone who volunteers or gets assigned to tend to the ebola person will have to agree to not traveling for x amount of time. Then work up a list of folks who are available and totally agree to not being social for awhile if they are on the team. Maybe even having a whole section, floor, area, with a lab and laundry etc for staff on a ebola team to further isolate the rest of the hosiptal?? 

If this gal was symptomatic on the ship...what a mess...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Heard on the radio yesterday that nurse #2 not only flew but went shopping with a bridal party while in Ohio. She even tried on bridesmaids dresses! The owner of the shop had to close her doors because people are refusing to shop there now.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/17/health/us-ebola/index.html



> Vinson didn't report having classic Ebola symptoms like sore throat, fever or muscle aches on her trip, Braden said. Additionally, she did not have diarrhea or vomiting in Ohio or on the flight home, a federal official told CNN's Elizabeth Cohen.
> 
> Still, health officials are monitoring 16 people in northeast Ohio who were in the vicinity of or had contact with Vinson. Of those 16, 12 are in Summit County, and four are in Cuyahoga County. *That includes two employees at a bridal store Vinson visited.*


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Same article.



> Quarantine on ship off Belize
> 
> Meanwhile, a different Dallas hospital worker who may have handled Duncan's fluid samples has been quarantined on a cruise ship in Belize.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Hooch said:


> And the second nurse that flew..*if she was calling cdc asking if she should go or not...if she had question at all...that would have been a clue to NOT TRAVEL.* I feel for her getting sick..but dammit...people really need to get their heads outta thier butts. I know this has got to be scarry for those folks, but people with normalcy bias will be what really spreads this.


What happened to common sense??????


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Belize reported that the patient had symptoms and the state department sent an air ambulance down. Both Belize and Mexico have refused the cruise ship to dock. The fact that both are able to control their borders should bring attention to the fact that the US can control its as well.

The Belize press release counters what lame stream media is saying of no symptoms. 
http://theconservativetreehouse.com...-in-mexico-ship-returning-to-galveston-texas/

"The position of Mexico and Belize undermines the position of President Obama.

So what's going on?

The U.S. government, and Carnival Cruise lines, are stating the cruise passenger, and her husband, are self-quarantined and exhibiting no symptoms. The Belize government has stated a divergent set of facts, at least initially. Belize was saying the cruise passenger WAS exhibiting Ebola symptoms.

The Belize position is supported by the fact an emergency airlift plane, sent by the U.S. State Dept., was waiting for the passenger transfer in Belize. Why would the U.S. have an air ambulance at PGIA if the passenger was not exhibiting symptoms?"

It's bad enough that Belize and Mexico appear more concerned with their citizenry against the backdrop a lack of the same, in addition to missteps, bungles, and a lack of strategic planning, from President Obama. Add to that mix the political backlash from an Ebola Ship and, well, again you can see the exponential crisis. FUBAR.

Hence the U.S. administration and the water-carrying media will do everything in their power to avoid discussing the myriad of problems from this international incident&#8230;. um, or SNAFU,&#8230; you pick.

[*Footnote* - Ironic that Mexico does all it can to compromise the U.S. border with thousands of illegal aliens flowing over, yet when one U.S. citizen is in need of assistance - Mexico slams their ports closes


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Also notice the new Obola czar is a dual national spin doctor with no medical experience.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Radstev said:


> Also notice the new Obola czar is a *dual national* spin doctor with no medical experience.


Good grief, don't tell me it's another one of those?! This country has been sold and bought by these organized criminals.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

So I guess the ship docked in Texas and we are being told that the passenger does NOT have Ebola. So there was never any danger to anyone.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

News stations run off creating fear so you'll tune in. The other day CNN had a piece about 'Are we overreacting to the Ebola threat?' :teehee: go back and review what you've broadcast


----------

